# Tropheus moorii Ilangi



## tropheus98 (Feb 6, 2008)

I am happy to share 
Images of these engreidos 
stop in permanent motion 
expected to be sharp





















































:fish:


----------



## firas (Dec 31, 2007)

woow 
its so nice

i love it

firas


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

I love the look of Ilangi fry! :thumb:


----------



## tropheus98 (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks for the comments 
currently have 3 months 
and measuring 4 cm. 
 
Greetings


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

How many total?


----------



## tropheus98 (Feb 6, 2008)

Eklikewhoa
I keep a group of 7 tropheus 
will be living for a while 
in an aquarium than 250 lts.
:fish:


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

7? was there not more to be purchase or were they just out of the budget?


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Demasiado guapos. :thumb:


----------

